# when/how do products get added to the review section?



## GlassJaw (Mar 15, 2005)

There is a product I have written a review for but it has not shown up yet in the Review section.  Does someone need to be notified to add it?  How does this work?


----------



## Crothian (Mar 15, 2005)

Greetings!!  As of now I seem to be the person to add things and edit things and dance around and sing with the review section.  What the product name and what's the company's name?  I'll get it added.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 15, 2005)

I hope to have this and several key upgrades done over the weekend - but please bear with me. I have a job and 3 new classes to juggle plus I want to get a game damn it.  But it's coming.  Please bear with me.


----------



## GlassJaw (Mar 16, 2005)

> What the product name and what's the company's name? I'll get it added.




Bad Axe Games - the new Interstel Captain's Guide to Lifeforms pdf + Excel spreadsheet.

Thanks!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

done

http://www.enworld.org/reviews.php?&do=product&productid=124781


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 18, 2005)

Speaking of the Reviews section, is it possible to get that sidebar with one of those minimize buttons?  Probably not high priority, but.


----------



## Justin D. Jacobson (Mar 22, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Greetings!!  As of now I seem to be the person to add things and edit things and dance around and sing with the review section.  What the product name and what's the company's name?  I'll get it added.



Hi, Crothian. If you could add Dawning Star: Operation Quick Launch from Blue Devil Games, I'd be much appreciated. I just got a nice review from Silven I'd like to link to. If you could do a review of it yourself, I'd be doubly happy.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 22, 2005)

Justin D. Jacobson said:
			
		

> Hi, Crothian. If you could add Dawning Star: Operation Quick Launch from Blue Devil Games, I'd be much appreciated. I just got a nice review from Silven I'd like to link to. If you could do a review of it yourself, I'd be doubly happy.




I'll add it in today.  I will be reviewing it probably next week or the week after.  At the end of last month I got more products to review then I normally get causing a bit of a backlog that I'm slowly working through.  So, I'm a bit behind where I like to be on getting reviews done.


----------



## Justin D. Jacobson (Mar 22, 2005)

As always, your attentiveness is much appreciated.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 22, 2005)

It's my job.  The product has been added to the database, and looks really good.  I'm going to have to steal some ideas for my Stargate game.


----------



## HalWhitewyrm (Mar 23, 2005)

Crothian, if you could please add the following product I would appreciate it.

Bardic Lore: Ogham

Thanks.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 23, 2005)

It is added


----------



## HalWhitewyrm (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 23, 2005)

anything anyone else wants added, just post it up


----------



## HalWhitewyrm (Mar 23, 2005)

If I could bother you with something else...
Thanks for adding Bardic Lore: Ogham. Could I please ask you to associate it with the Bardic Lore product line I set up? That way it shows up with The Fachan, and others that will be coming soon. Thanks!

http://www.enworld.org/reviews.php?do=product&productid=125677


----------



## Crothian (Mar 23, 2005)

Ya, I didn't notice that it didn't take.  Sometimes it seems that product line and web page areas do not take when first added in, but when eidted they work .


----------

